# network fails to start: /etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 555

## schorsch_76

```

etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Bringing up interface eth0

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 555: _exists: command not found

 *   ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

```

```

ifconfig

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.19  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        inet6 fd00::12bf:48ff:fe89:b285  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::12bf:48ff:fe89:b285  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 10:bf:48:89:b2:85  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2406  bytes 2705022 (2.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1562  bytes 325835 (318.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 6  bytes 380 (380.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 6  bytes 380 (380.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```
equery b /etc/init.d/net.lo

 * Searching for /etc/init.d/net.lo ... 

net-misc/netifrc-0.1 (/etc/init.d/net.lo)

```

i already reemerged net-misc/netifrc but it did not change. What can i do?

I did start my network manually with ifconfig/route to write this lines....

----------

## krinn

Try resync and rebuild netifrc, there's a problem with your net.lo that i suppose is already fixed.

----------

## schorsch_76

I did finally find the reason...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=506966

----------

## krinn

but the file is in the package as you shown us.

I think you can have such problem when not using the update net.lo yet (don't run etc-update) or discard the update when using etc-update, or removed the protection on that file (in make.conf)

----------

